# VW Corrado VR6 Turbo shots



## Steve Smith (12 Feb 2010)

A mate of mine invited me along for a little joy ride in this car today. It's a demo car that belongs to the owner of Stealth Racing in Southam, who are well known for being a great car tuning garage.  They're releasing their own turbo kit for VW VR6 engines and my mate is writing an article for the VW Corrado owners club magazine about it.  It was a good oppertunity to get the camera out and take some snaps, which I thought I'd share:


















The car itself was insane!  The turbo kit gives the 2.9V6 engine an ample 360bhp!  I have no idea what the 0-60 time was, but it seemed like only a few seconds with the tyres loosing traction on each gear change!  A real adrenaline machine    It was seriously fun driving around in this thing for the day


----------



## JamesM (12 Feb 2010)

"Still one of the best drivers cars... in the World" as Clarkson would put it  

I know so many people who have owned and fallen in love with their Corrados only to have to part with them down to marriage, children, etc. These people were never the same again  Poor buggers.


----------



## Paulus (15 Feb 2010)

the steeringwheel is on the wrong side of the car


----------



## mlgt (17 Feb 2010)

Since a kid Ive always wanted one.

The night I was going to view the car again to possibly buy someone snapped it up 

I had to settle for an Audi S3 in the end


----------



## flygja (18 Feb 2010)

Paulus said:
			
		

> the steeringwheel is on the wrong side of the car



Sorry bro, its its RIGHT side


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Feb 2010)

Hehe 

These were shot on my old EOS300D, using a Sigma 70-300mm (thanks again Mr Starkey for that!)


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2010)

I'm chuffed to see my photos were published in the Corrado owners club magazine (issue 28).  The first photos I've ever had published


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2010)

Well done mate!  

Photos look great and super news on getting them published.


----------



## John Starkey (11 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm chuffed to see my photos were published in the Corrado owners club magazine (issue 28).  The first photos I've ever had published



Stevo you getting into this photography its very addictive   ,well done mate,
regards john.


----------

